# You thought Hav's were expensive!



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I was on petfinder looking up dogs and strayed..somehow I came upon a 'biewer terrier'

They look a lot like yorkies but their coats are fuller and more multicolored. Simply put, they're freakin ADORABLE.

Anyways, I was looking at some reputable breeders. Because they're so rare (they're a german breed aparantly) ..they go for about 4500 a pup.

Can we say insanity?? Thats..2 Hav's! lol. :crazy:

eh well...guess I'll have to wait till I marry up for that one. :biggrin1:

thanks to http://dogbreedersdomain.com/dogbreeds/BiewerYorkshireTerrier.html for the example pic that I totally scanked for reference to their cuteness...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've heard of them. You know, I also heard that that breeder who wrote the book, "The Havanese" is also breeding them here in Virginia ..I don't know if that is true, but in the rumor mill here in VA. lol

They are darned cute!

Kara


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

That's interesting Kara because a local HSD breeder here in Illinois is also breeding them. Eras is the kennel name.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..well, that's probably where she got her breeding stock from (here) lol I guess they are moving on to rarer dogs, ehh?

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - very darned cute!!!! But $4500??? Like you said thats 2-3 Havs!!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes they are based on a recessive gene. It is considered a fault in Yorkies, that is until someone decides to give it a new name and call it a new breed ound: Parti Yokie coloring is also considered a fault but they sell for a ton more than standard coloring. Sounds like a great money making scheme!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

They are cute, but I'm not crazy about the Yorkie temperment. They are a little nutty. Somebody I know has a Yorkie and a Beagle, both just a year old. They are crazy.

I love our Havanese!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I came upon the Illinois breeder's website about this little breed. as well...they are cute but I am not a big fan of the yorkies temperment either. I do love my havanese.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I've noticed that Yorkies are incredibly hard to housebreak!!! Harder than Havs! I have 3 friends with yorkies -- love the little buggers but they are not as tolerant with little kids either. I'm staying with my Havs!eace:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thumperlove;112239 lol I guess they are moving on to rarer dogs said:


> It is interesting,huh?:wof::wof:
> 
> They are pretty cute.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Is it pronounced "bee-wer"? Also, it looks (from the link) that they are called Biewer Yorkshire Terriers. Interesting.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Gosh they are adorable! Donna, it's pronounced 'beeva' because in German we tend to pronounce 'er' as 'a' (as in Diva). But the very correct way would be 'beever' (like Wiener).


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmmm, interesting that HSD breeders are getting into this breed. Anything to make a buck, eh? 
They are darned cute though, but I'll keep my tried and true beloved Havanese. I don't need a $4500 dog just so I can brag that I have something few others have.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Hmmm...I suppose they are now going to claim that the biewer yorkie is the true yorkie type and that plain ole bred-to-standard yorkies are the bastardized version with all the health issues?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

windfallhavs said:


> Hmmm...I suppose they are now going to claim that the biewer yorkie is the true yorkie type and that plain ole bred-to-standard yorkies are the bastardized version with all the health issues?


 ound: ound: ound:

Thanks for the early-morning laugh!

That is so interesting, Mindy. They kind of look like Havs....with pointy ears!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

anneks said:


> Yes they are based on a recessive gene. It is considered a fault in Yorkies, that is until someone decides to give it a new name and call it a new breed ound: Parti Yokie coloring is also considered a fault but they sell for a ton more than standard coloring. Sounds like a great money making scheme!


Hmmmmm, makes me wonder why 'certain' breeders are breeding them, since the split??? Oh well, they are darned cute and have a silky looking coat too


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I should have read the second page. You all are pretty darned smart cookies


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh and speaking of silky coats.... Don't yorkies have a silky coat that is a single coat????? Ring a bell for anyone????


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahaha... will they ever learn!? lol



Ryan


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Although they are cute...their temperament drives my nuts! My neighbors yorkie is constant motion, running circles around my Havs who spend their time wondering what in the heck is wrong with that little dog!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

You know if you really wanted one, it would probably be cheaper just to have your Havanese's ears docked........ :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I really don't like the idea for breeding the recessive issue- seems like there might be a lot of health issues that could happen behind that idea.

And you guys crack me upound:

I have a good friend with yorkies too. She got her first two yorkies when I got Isabelle. My DH woudln't let us take Belle over there cause Belle would walk around their house marking in the spots they peed! She has never potty trained those dogs. She uses the execuse little spots. I have known really smart yorkies but they are both high energy as well!

Amanda


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I think yorkies are adorable but I was also put off by their temperment. I also considered silk terriers but same thing. This is how I learned about havanese and am so happy I did. I do have to say though that my friend has a great yorkie. So smart, great personality and no potty issues. I would steal her if I thought I could get away with it. I still prefer the havanese personality but that little yorkie has about the best temperment I think one could have.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My father-in-law has two adorable Yorkies, Morgan and Murphy. They are very social little girls and love everyone which is very different from other Yorkies my family has had. We adore them.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I really don't like the idea for breeding the recessive issue- seems like there might be a lot of health issues that could happen behind that idea.


Don't worry about it Amanda, I'm sure they already have their bazillion-dollar health study in the works to empirically PROVE that their dogs are the HEALTHIEST DOGS ON THE PLANET! Nary a health issue there....heck no! LMAO! And if one does rear its ugly head...they can always go ahead and split the breed! Oh lucky day!!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane- good point :frusty: SBD around the corner???:ballchain:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

freakin cute!!! that's even more than Cash's emergency care. LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was just curious about how the yorkshire terrier club of america felt about these little ones.... obviously they get a lot of inquiries!

http://www.ytca.org/faq.html#B


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> You know if you really wanted one, it would probably be cheaper just to have your Havanese's ears docked..... :biggrin1:


OMG!!!! this thought just makes me squirm.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree that they are cute but I'm stickin with my havanese!:biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Our last dog to pass away was a yorkie mix and we adored her to pieces. I actually looked at these Biewer Yorkies with much interest as I love the white coloring that is standard in them. I did some research on them before discovering the Havanese. If the Havanese is pulling at our pocket price....when I found out the pricing of the Biewers my jaw hit the floor. I was shocked...yet saddened as I would love to have one, but couldn't afford it...not that price for a dog anyways.

The starting price is a VERY nice week long vacation for a family of 4. No where exotic, but a nice get away. I think I would rather have the vacation. But they are adorable.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Is this the other SD breeder that is getting into the B-terriers?

http://www.erashavanese.com/


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

wow...all the hatin' on the breed! Poor lil dogs barely have a chance against you ladies! lol. Vicious.. :suspicious:

Please remember the humble beginnings our hav puppies came from. I'm not saying that AKC needs to go and adopt them, but breeding recessive genes to bring forth better qualities has been done for centuries. Who's to say coat color makes a better yorkie??? I find that silly. So long as they're healthy and they're not breeding in deformities then it's only bringing on a new breed (and a cute one at that!)

I'm ok with yorkies. They're better..'sit pretty' dogs in my eyes. You can't play with them hard like you can havs because havs are more sturdy. Yorkies always seem sorta..boney...lol.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL you think that's expensive?? I saw this the other day and litterally did this :jaw:

http://www.texasteacups.smugmug.com/gallery/4430164_kY4Ki


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

That's just sick. Those Teacup Chihuahuas are hardly bigger than an ant. Who would pay $15,000 for an ant?!?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I should take a box and collect the chi's down the mountain. My gf is flying home today and she wanted to take one. They just run up and down the street. There are some little ones too. I could sell them and buy a few havs!

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Who wants a $15,000 ant?*



maryam187 said:


> That's just sick. Those Teacup Chihuahuas are hardly bigger than an ant. Who would pay $15,000 for an ant?!?


Oh that's funny - thanks for the laugh Maryam! ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Holy cow......that is one tiny tiny pup....that can not be healthy can it????? They were cute though.....will run that price by hubby tonight over dinner....maybe we can get two!!!!!! hahahahahhahahahaha stick with my loveable huggable havanese


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

:faint:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Last week I saw a lady at the library w/2 Chinese Cresteds. One was normal size, she said about 6-7 lb. But the other one, which happened to be the daughter of the other, was 2 yr. old and weighed only 1.5 lb! She was SO tiny! I don't think I've ever seen an adult dog that small. Her head was hardly the size of a ping pong ball!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Diane,
You are cracking me up!
As if HSD breeders needed more lack of credibility. I do not understand the mentality. Just don't get it. Well, actually, I DO get it, but people are only going to fall for the 'exclusivity' game for so long.....then on to the next breed I guess. 
Sheesh.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

These have nothing to do with Havana Silk Dog breeders other than Margie is starting to breed them. We don't intend to. I'm not a big fan of Yorkies either.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification on the 'rumors'.

Personally, I don't think a yorkie is a good match for me and my family, I'd never get a dog just because they are 'rare' or 'expensive' either...that's just me.

Kara


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Expensive isn't my issue either. I didn't know the biewers were so expensive until I saw them and decided they were adorable. Then looked up some breeders and was like.. :jaw: though the 15000 chihuahua takes the cake on expense. :suspicious: U don't see how any dog can cost that much to breed..thats just extravagant.

I have no problem with yorkies. I love small dogs. I love dogs I can carry around and ones that are constant companions..hense why I got Capote. But I think about getting him a playmate. And if he's going to have a playmate I want one too..lol. How cute would that dog be dressed up in frilly lil pink things with pink bows and pink...things?? I'd die. I'd just die. lol


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Margie (eras) wouldn't be the first person to breed 2 different breeds. I emailed back and forth with her several times when I was looking for a dog and she was very nice, informative and helpful.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have nothing against Yorkies. The few I have known have been terrific. I don't understand what would cause a dog to cost that much other than rarity (or greed). The problem is that the next Paris Hilton will be carrying one all over town, so everyone will want one.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Capote's mom, I have to admit, I think they are sooooo adorable! I think I am in love Without knowing anything about the breed history, standards,health, etc, I guess I am in no place to be making a comment, but if they turned out to be a legitimate breed with health standards, I would totally get one if I were you!!!!! I just showed DH and he admitted that they were cute, but he said they look like little frou-frou dogs that are too delicate for his tastes  Guess that means I'll never be bringing one home . Well I have my hands full with my 2 boys anyways. But there are always other family members to convince, I am working on my aunt about getting a Hav since both her kids are finishing college and she and her DH are feeling kind of lonely.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I have nothing against Yorkies. The few I have known have been terrific. I don't understand what would cause a dog to cost that much other than rarity (or greed). The problem is that the next Paris Hilton will be carrying one all over town, so everyone will want one.


I'm thinkin' this is like "the emporer's new clothes"! :suspicious:

Somehow, they're going to convince everyone that they ABSOLUTELY MUST have one...and it'll be Cabbage Patch Dolls and WebKinz all over again...:jaw:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

They are definitely cute!!! But so far they are not recognized by AKC or CKC. I am curious as to whether European kennel clubs are more open to new breeds or if they have been recognized because they have been bred over there for awhile.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ahh..but remember..it's only been relatively a few years since our Havs were accepted by AKC...


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a Yorkie about 9 years ago. Loved him to pieces, but man he was the most stubborn dog ever!!!! He was 8 year old when he went to rainbow bridge, and I never did fully potty train the booger. That's what most yorkie owners will tell if you directly as. The hav would win in a personality contest any day. I wonder if the Biewers have the same temperament. Adorable though - I'll give them that - Darling!!

Karen


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Those little chihuahas are cute, but could you imagine ever owning one? I'd be terrified I'd step on it or my chair legs would roll over him or something. Way too delicate.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I just checked, but FCI isn't recognising these Biewer Yorks either....
And any pedigree you get it only from the Club itself...not FCI or AKC recognised.....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It would kind of be like if all the chocolate Havanese (they are recessive right?) split off and made a chocolate havanese club and started charging $4500 per puppy (okay I do think this happens a bit already!). I don't know, I just find this wrong but I really don't know why. Just seems like a way to make money and it isn't really bettering the breed.

Just my thought!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I LOVE my FIL's Yorkies. I would take them in a minute. These "new" Yorkies are adorable but why is what is basically a Yorkie, worth $4500.00? What goes into breeding these guys that DOESN'T go into breeding a "regular" Yorkie? My in-laws paid around $900 each for their Yorkies. What's the difference other than color? Why is there a $3600.00 difference? I know it's what the market will bear but really......


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have mixed feeling about this. 

Almost every breed that we know of today started out as a mutt. The Doberman Pinscher for example was developed and standardized by Louis Dobermann in the late 1800's. The German Shepherd also in the 1880's was standardized by Max Von Stephanitz. Most breeds have an origin of mixing breeds for a purpose. 

I think the Diewar Terrier is pretty cute. I don't think I would ever buy one, but I have always wanted a Yorkie.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, I finally have to chime in, I think the Biewer Terrier is adorable! And what better way to get people talking about them then to put a large price tag on them? Not what I'd spend my money on, but at least they'll go to homes people can afford the vet care. Too bad money can't buy love!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

These questions were part of the reason I asked about chocolates in havanese. It is a very similar situation including what I have seen marketed now "chocolate carriers". They also do this with "parti carriers" in yorkies. Is the only difference with the Biewers the color? I agree they are adorable. I would take one in a heart beat if anyone wanted to give me one. Anyone? Anyone? Oh well :doh:


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

We now have a 3 year old Biewer Terrier. He is just a beautiful boy, but having owned a Havanese boy for 14 years, there are big differences between the two. I have to wonder though if our Biewer's "problems" are due to his first 2 1/2 years of life....His vet says he came with "lots of secrets"....so....not sure, but he has severe separation anxiety and is quite aggressive with strangers and strange dogs. Our Havanese absolutely loved people, but not strange dogs..and he too had separation anxiety....Any thoughts from others that might also own one of each? Thanks!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes please feel free to start a new thread. I recommend professional help.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Kirby said:


> We now have a 3 year old Biewer Terrier. He is just a beautiful boy, but having owned a Havanese boy for 14 years, there are big differences between the two. I have to wonder though if our Biewer's "problems" are due to his first 2 1/2 years of life....His vet says he came with "lots of secrets"....so....not sure, but he has severe separation anxiety and is quite aggressive with strangers and strange dogs. Our Havanese absolutely loved people, but not strange dogs..and he too had separation anxiety....Any thoughts from others that might also own one of each? Thanks!!


I can't help with the issues you are having but I sure would like to see a photo. I didn't realize this thread was so old and went looking at the pictures of this breed. Absolutely adorable.

I think perhaps the aggression is due to how he was socialized. My havie does not like small children. She's ok with teens. She seems to like all dogs unless they seem aggressive.


----------

